# Riding on rocks



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

I live in Michigan and me and my family have rode across the state twice. On the west side of the state it is very rocky. We usally just put steel shoes on anjd that seems to work. next year were planing a trip to Montana and Wyoming i was wondering if you think we should stick to the steel shoes or try somthing else cause i heard it is really rocky.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived in PA we used to have borium welded to our horse's shoes in the winter. It provides great traction on ice and rocks. I would check with some local vets or riding clubs in the area you are going to see what they use/recommend.


----------



## CowgirlUp616 (Nov 2, 2008)

We trail ride a lot at my barn and some of the places we go are real rocky, too. We tried these new boots they came out with for trail horses that supposedly you can put on their feet for the trail and take them off when you're done. Ergh, I wish I could remember what they're called...I think they worked fairly well though. As long as your horse is barefoot, you can put them on and they're pretty durable. They're also flexible enough for your horse to move his hoof properly. 

Yeah, iron shoes would be just fine, but you could look into this if you wanted.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

a lot of people also use horse boots like the easyboots or boa boots - I haven't personally tried them, but they might help out over the rocky terrain - and you can always take them off in the softer stuff if you wanted to


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

My Freinds horse has ouchy feet on stones,pavement etc and her vet gaver her some horse boots, She hasnt gotten them yet but when we try them out I'll let you know if they work good or not. i would consider just using the Steel shoes again and maybe buy the cheapest pair of horse boots and bring them along incase it does hurt it hooves.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I use Boa boots on my tender footed mare I just got. It will take her a while to get to where she can be barefoot. Lots of correcting to do after MANY years of shoes, but she'll get there! My gelding was worse than she is!

ANywho, The Boa boot is the easiest one I have found to put on. They are also VERY reliable and work better than shoes IMO!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Boots! I ALWAYS put boots on front when ride in rocky park. Actually thinking about getting pair for the hinds too. Friend of mine who trail ride a lot uses easyboot on all 4 in mountains.


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll try the boa boots before we head out there My horse is not that tender footed but i just don't want him to get a stone bruise and then our vaction is shot


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i think their called e-zboots???


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I live in Utah and ride some of the roughest ground there is. Most of my horses are barefoot. I can probably ride any trail barefoot. I just can't do it several days in a row or for 25 miles a day. If you are coming out for a single day ride and your horses are used to being barefoot. Go for it. If you are going to ride 7 days straight, you may want to consider some kind of protection. 

I have used the boots and they will protect the hooves. But I seem to destroy a lot of boots. If your horses walk along and carefully lift each foot. Great. If you want to boogy down a trail at a canter or at a fast gait. where the horses are not as careful about foot placement, The horses will tear up the boots.

As far as rocks, Ours are no different than what you have at home. When I shoe a horse I just use Keg shoes. ( Usually the St Croix Easy Eventer) No caulks, no studs, no borium or anything special. Steel shoes are little slick on granite rock. But most the time you don't ride on solid granite. The trail will be made up of many rocks or dirt and other matter mixed with rock.

I would like my horses to stay barefoot, so I've started using some Vettec Sole Guard on my barefoot horses. It seems to offer some protection against the ouchies from rockie trails. But it only last about 2 weeks. But that may be enough for your horses that are used to being barefoot to survive a vacation trip. Just give them a good trim and apply the Sole guard as you start your trip.


Most of these horses are barefoot and doing just fine.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

yaaay barefoot!


----------



## Danvers (Nov 3, 2008)

Painted Horse offers good advice. I'll toss in a few other things to consider... If you're going with boots, the Boa are probably a better option than the Easyboot. The Boas have substantial traction incorporated into the design, while the Easyboots will need to have traction added, and as the photos Painted Horse included indicate, you'll want good traction!!

If you're going barefoot, the SoleGuard is a good idea. Personally, I wouldn't go the barefoot route if I were you, primarily because you're going from the "Midwet" to the dry West. While the rocks may not be different, acclimating a hoof to such an environmental change takes time. Your horses' hooves will be heavily hydrated in comparison to those native to the area. Subsequently, they're just not going to be as tough. 

If you're going with shoes, I would suggest a borium surfacing material be applied. In general, steel shoes will provide less traction than a bare foot, and a little traction might not be bad (again, check those photos!). I'm not a fan of adding traction, but it's better than falling down!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Just depends on your horse. Ive had horses that can stand rocky ground barefoot and some we had to use Old Mac Hoof Boots. Ask your farrier and see what they think based on your horse. Have Fun!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The only time I've every had traction problems is when crossing large sheets of granite. Steel and granite just don't grip to each other. (Aluminum and granite really grab hold of each other) But large sheets of granite are the exception. Most trails are on broken piece of rock, Cobble and gravel with fine particles in the cracks. The horses feet seem to find purchase in the rock cracks, and between the cobble. 

I've used the plain Easyboots, Easyboot Epics and now the Easyboot BARES. Friends have used the Boas. My biggest problem has never been the traction offered by the different boots. But rather breaking the fastning system. The buttons break off the boas, The buckles and cables break off the Epics. I have found the Bares the most resistant to breaking, since there is no exposed fastner.

We took 11 horses in one weekend with boots on the front of all. 10 miles later we had broken the buckles on 19 of the 22 boots.










We've used cotter pins, we've wrapped the buckles with duct tape. It just doesn't matter when you get in the rough stuff, the horses will drag the boots across rocks, stumps who knows what, But you end up with what ever is on the front of the boot being broke. Where as if you ride down a nice gravel road, smooth trail, sandy arena, they never break the buckles.










You cross a stream, their feet get wedged in between boulders.









If you leave the trail at all and have to cross blow downs, they bump the logs with the boots.










The horses quickly learn where to put their feet, They pick their way through the boulders and do a good job of finding a path. Here it was so rough we got off and lead the horses through a boulder field.








Often times the trails are made of rocks. Notice the boots on the front feet. Back hooves were barefoot.









If you put shoes on, Make sure they are in good shape and tight before heading out. Horses feet getting wedged between rocks will pull shoes off. Especially if the nails are loose or worn. Plain steel shoes do very well in sandstone or shale like we have here in Utah. No Borium needed.










Even climbing up slick rock at angles.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Those pictures are simply amazing!!! I am so glad that you are a member here!!!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow 8) i can't imagine going down some of the trails you showed! exciting, but I'de be so worried about hurting the horse  but I haven't been on many difficult terrain trail rides


----------

